# ViP 722 Single Mode Use of Remote 2 on TV1



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, since I set the 722 to Single Mode and opened up Remote 2 and reset the internal switch to IR, I thought that I'd then have a second remote that I could use on TV1, but no such luck -- Remote 2 will not cause any of the Dish functions to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

rdavidd said:


> Well, since I set the 722 to Single Mode and opened up Remote 2 and reset the internal switch to IR, I thought that I'd then have a second remote that I could use on TV1, but no such luck -- Remote 2 will not cause any of the Dish functions to work. Any suggestions?


switch it back to UHF and the 2 side of the chip. In single mode, both the tv1 and tv2 remotes work at the same time, no change to the tv2 remote needed.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> switch it back to UHF and the 2 side of the chip. In single mode, both the tv1 and tv2 remotes work at the same time, no change to the tv2 remote needed.


+1


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately this doesn't work with my "2" remote. I checked the batteries and they are at 103% of voltage. And yes the remote is in "SAT" mode (and the green "SAT" button at the top lights when I push any sat function button), but no mater whether the switch is in IR or UHF position Remote-2 will not work on TV1 (from 10 feet away or 1 foot away). If I switch to Dual Mode on the 722 and set Remote-2 to UHF it works fine at TV-2.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

rdavidd said:


> Unfortunately this doesn't work with my "2" remote. I checked the batteries and they are at 103% of voltage. And yes the remote is in "SAT" mode (and the green "SAT" button at the top lights when I push any sat function button), but no mater whether the switch is in IR or UHF position Remote-2 will not work on TV1 (from 10 feet away or 1 foot away). If I switch to Dual Mode on the 722 and set Remote-2 to UHF it works fine at TV-2.


Quick question, what is connected on the back of your receiver? A small antenna, or a cable? If its a cable, where does that go?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Also make sure that "shared view" is enabled (menu, 6, 2).


----------



## rdavidd (Sep 8, 2009)

Well -- stupid ! -- me, not you guys. Yes, the UHF antenna had been removed -- no wonder it didn't work ! ! ! The reason I removed the antenna was that I also am using an IR to RF to IR combination at TV1 to run my home theater receiver which is inside a cabinet and thus straight IR wont work AND I have had experience with multiple RFs interfering with each other. I've now changed to a different IR-RF-IR combination which runs at a different frequency and the RF interference has been eliminated. Thanks much for helping out.


----------

